# Elgin Hunter Cased



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Picked this up off of Epay. Don't know much about it, would appreciate it if members here could educate me on it. Runs good with about 35 hours per wind, but looks like it could use a cleaning, at least the face does. These are the sellers pics. I would really like to know how to open the back to see the movement; tried popping it open but it didn't come and didn't want to pry on it too much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi. Use a good quality case opener and look for the small recess around the edge of the case then gently but firmly apply a little pressure and the back should pop open. if you type 'Elgin' into your search browser it will take you to the Elgin site where yo will probably find the date the watch was made by the serial number.

Rabbit.


----------

